# Can I recover this corrupted audio file (m4a)?



## deliavolmar

There is a mystery with one of the voice memos i recorded in a tutorial on my iphone. It recorded fine, i could see it was recording minute by minute but then i wasn't able listen it again on the phone. Then when I plugged it into USB and downloaded it, it wouldn't open. Though, it shows as 45 mb file.

Is there any hope in recovering it? I put the file online here.. Please let me know if you are not able get the file from there or any other place I get upload it too.

https://www.yousendit.com/download/d...OC9TRTVFQlE9PQ


----------



## joeten

Hi and welcome to TSF just to point out your file is not available from your link


----------



## deliavolmar

Sorry the previous link doesn't work, here you can find it;

duncanla_tutorial.m4a


----------



## joeten

Hi sorry but I cannot find anything to recover it


----------



## Pcguy53

You might give Diskdigger a try. It recovered an important .wav file for me that nothing else would touch. Their website is at diskdigger.org. The 
latest version is not freeware amd costs about $15 US. The site www.portablefreeware.com hosts the last freeware version. Just search their site for diskdigger.

Good luck,
Ken


----------

